# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  majice i rodina pusa u gradovima povodom DPZ

## leonisa

ovdje mozete vidjeti gdje i kada mozete kupiti rodine majice za djecu i odrasle kao i platnene pelene rodina pusa!
http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=2252
rodinu pusu povodom DPZ mozete kupiti po promotivnoj cijeni od 80kn  :Smile: 


takodjer ih mozete kupiti na festivalu zdravlja od 18. do 20.04.'08.
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2612

----------


## leonisa

danas u SPLITU od 17 do 21 sat na Pjaci mozete kupiti Rodinu pusu i rodine majice :D

----------

